# Nissan discontinued my parts: A/C front line



## zzbaomit (Jul 14, 2008)

I need your suggestion on how to fix A/C leak on my B14 1999 GXE 1.6L. I can hear hiss now and then when I turned A/C on and gave gas. My refrigerant ran out after 4 weeks. 

I find a leaking spot on a piece of aluminum pipe, which runs from dryer/liquid tank to the firewall. This high pressure line has two parts connected by a connector. It is the part that doesn't have the high pressure port leaking. The corrupted spot is at the first turn of the line after the dryer, covered by plastic sleeve. I can see UV dry at the end of sleeve and oil stain on my hood. 

I guess the best solution is replacing this piece of A/C line together with the dryer. but the Nissan dealer told me that parts was discontinued because my Sentra is too old. 

the same A/C line for 2.0L is still available. I find from the shop manual that the wrench size and O-ring size on 2.0L are the same as 1.6L. Are them exchangeable? if the length is a little bit off, can I bend the pipe a little? 

My other option is finding it in junkyard. but I have no experience to this. Not sure if I can get correct and working parts. 

My last option will be some "super sealer". I have tried some "stop leak" but it cannot solve the problem. Maybe Super Sealer is better? 

Any suggestion is appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm assuming the part you need is what they refer to as the "front cooler pipe," Nissan P/N 92441-8B700. The part for the 2.0L is 92441-69Y00 and is a completely differant length and shape and probably won't be a good fit even if it did have the same size fittings. I would avoid sealers, as some can ended up "gumming up" the system, especially the expansion valve. If it is just one spot and the rest of the pipe appears, you might be able to remove it and have a welder braze the spot. I think your easiest option, though, is to locate one on a salvage unit from a 97 through 99 Sentra with a GA16DE engine. Most have locator services, so they may be able to find one if they don't have a B14 GA16DE handy. Or, try Car-part.com. They made a lot of these Sentras, so I don't think it'll be too hard to find "used."


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

try to find what you're looking for here: 276 Condensor, Liquid Tank :: Body Electrical :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Sentra / 200SX Parts (B14U) 1995-1999 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com


----------



## zzbaomit (Jul 14, 2008)

I have found the parts is 92441. But the courtesy nissan doesn't have the parts.


----------



## Djdnc (Jun 25, 2012)

I have the exact same problem plus one. I changed my compressor due to a bad clutch, replaced the drier, tried to replce the expansion valve. all the ones I can find for my 99 sentra have an extra tube coming off of it, which mine doesn't have.. They wasn't kidding when they made a "limited edition" sentra.
Got it all back together and I guess I cracked that front pipe and can't find it anywhere. 
I work in maintenance and have access to brazing eqjipment, so ima give that a shot..
I will keep lookin for that pipe though, if I find one ill let ya know. 

Cheers.


----------



## Djdnc (Jun 25, 2012)

So.. No Dice, the Metals would not bond. :wtf:
still looking for the stupid pipe..


----------



## BlaqueJezus (Oct 20, 2007)

Bringing this back from the dead, I need this SAME part, did anyone else find a replacement. 924418B700 NO ONE has this.


----------



## Djdnc (Jun 25, 2012)

I searched the whole world for that pipe. I came close from a spot in Russia though. I gave up and made my own. I used AN fittings, tube bender and 35 degree flare tool from jegs. I ordered some 3/8 aluminum tube and got some aluimalloy from Harbor freight. 
In a nut shell, I cut out the corroded piece bent and brazed on new pieces of pipe. Had to flare the new pipe and widen it a bit to jam the factory pipe inside to help it seal. Then got the joint pretty damn hot and melted the alumalloy into it.. I got this to work after about 6 tries and 2 months of frustration lol. 
To make things easy on going back in I did it in two pieces and connected it together with AN fittings. Regular compression fittings won't cut it. 
Then I changed all the O rings and put it all back together. Got a vacuum pump and gauges from harbor freight too. 
Pulled vacuum and let it sit for an hour. No leaks. Filled with fresh refrigerant and its been holding goin on 2 years or so. 
Its not a pretty fix, but it works.
Hope this helps. 
And good luck


----------



## BlaqueJezus (Oct 20, 2007)

Well at least I know everyone else feels my pain haha. Four Seasons makes every damn piece of the AC line except for this pipe. NO ONE makes the damn thing. My buddy is at his garage now making me one. We were both hunting for an answer before we started making our own line. Thankyou for the reply!


----------



## Djdnc (Jun 25, 2012)

No problem! Hope it works out!


----------

